#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] Super Animal Royale 動物版大逃殺

## 峰峰

今天來介紹 PC版獸人2D射擊遊戲

介紹:
由獨立研發團隊 Pixile 開發的多人生存射擊遊戲《超級動物大逃殺（暫譯，Super Animal Royale ）》，是款結合策略與大逃殺元素的多人生存射擊遊戲，玩家將可以選擇扮演像是狐狸、熊貓、貓咪等不同生物，隨著降落傘進入一個野生動物園廢墟，然後在廢墟、草原中尋找生存所需要的槍枝、炸藥、補充健康的果汁，還得小心毒氣從地圖邊緣逐漸滲入。


感想:

看見朋友野生狼直播試玩這款遊戲感到很有趣呢WW
不血腥的線上2D射擊遊戲，可愛多樣的動物獸人，在多獸對戰的槍林彈雨中得到第一(吃雞吧)!!
目前有體驗版能免費試玩，真的好可愛 :jcdragon-want: 



支援語言 繁體中文 英文 日文 等等

價格NT$ 238

發行日是
2018 年 12 月 12 日






巴哈文章引用連結:https://acg.gamer.com.tw/acgDetail.php?s=101891
Steam連結:https://store.steampowered.com/app/8...le/?l=tchinese

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝峰峰的介紹，看了遊戲簡介短片後，
嚴重懷疑遊戲開發團隊是同好嗷！！ :wuffer_howl: 
因為只有同好，會把 Survival 給寫成 FURvival  :jcdragon-err: 

所以，不只可以操作可愛的動物進行「大吉大利，今晚吃雞」
也可以「大橘大綠，今晚吃貓」哦 :狐狸奸笑: 

不管遊戲中吃什麼，請大家一起來吧。 :lupe_hungry:

----------

